# Pelt tanning and stretching question



## BrendanR279 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a novice tanner and just tried tanning a few muskrat and rabbit pelts for the first time. After tanning I let them dry for too long and now they are hard as a rock. I've tried sponging some water on them and briefly working some protal tanning oil on them and working over the edge of a board, but they are still very stiff and shrunk. Is it possible for me to soak them again in order to make them more pliable and stretch and oil them after another soak? Or do I have to bare with it and work with what I've got? Any other suggestions?


----------

